# Sub Emergency



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I just noticed my sub volume is very low. I checked the speakers to make sure they were not on full band and they are ok at 80hz. The sub is not working at all( very low) the bass is coming from the speakers.
I checked the cable and the sub is on.
Help please!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tested another sub on that same output?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Have you tested another sub on that same output?


No unfortunately I only have one.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I even checked the fuse and changed the cable and nothing.
I hope the driver didn't give. No abuse here though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pull the driver out and check those connections. I've seen the female connectors come off before.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Pull the driver out and check those connections. I've seen the female connectors come off before.


Thank you! I will look into it as a last resort. Ken gave me ideas to test the sub which I'll do later this evening. He thinks it's not the driver since it hums when the RCA cable is reconnected.
I got some homework!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Thank you! I will look into it as a last resort. Ken gave me ideas to test the sub which I'll do later this evening. He thinks it's not the driver since it hums when the RCA cable is reconnected. I got some homework!


 hmmmmm. That IS interesting. (Pun intended) lol
Kidding aside, that's a bummer.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> hmmmmm. That IS interesting. (Pun intended) lol
> Kidding aside, that's a bummer.


Haha! I'm also going to see if I can find someone with an avr to test the sub output. Could be that mine went bad.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Haha! I'm also going to see if I can find someone with an avr to test the sub output. Could be that mine went bad.


 if you have a mini jack to RCA you should be able to hook it to the sub in with a phone or MP3 player or something. Or even a pre out from the AVR. That might help determine if the input is bad. Thinking of what to hook up(besides a sub) to the sub out...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, hook the sub up to one of the receivers pre outs other than the sub and you should get some sound if not then maybe the amp went bad in the sub?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, hook the sub up to one of the receivers pre outs other than the sub and you should get some sound if not then maybe the amp went bad in the sub?


I just did Kens suggestion.
I unhooked the sub from the avr sub output and connected it to the center output on the avr and then disconnected the center channel speaker and all I get is a quick hum only at contact with the output. There is no sound from the sub. 
Even when material is playing the sub turns of because there is no bass going to it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> if you have a mini jack to RCA you should be able to hook it to the sub in with a phone or MP3 player or something. Or even a pre out from the AVR. That might help determine if the input is bad. Thinking of what to hook up(besides a sub) to the sub out...


I plugged the mini to rca using a cell and using youtube. Nothing happened other than a quick pop at driver then silent.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I plugged the mini to rca using a cell and using youtube. Nothing happened other than a quick pop at driver then silent.


 yuk¡¡¡ is it still under warranty?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> yuk¡¡¡ is it still under warranty?


No. I won it here! So nothing out of pocket but still. I appreciate the win plus I can't afford $3,000 on a Kreisel.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

So what's Ken say?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> So what's Ken say?


He mentioned to set the bass level all the way up and turn on the low pass filter. To disconnect the sub cable from avr output and place it on the avr center output. Also disconnect the center channel. He suggested I get an RCA to XLR cable which I need to order. I even tried what you said with the mini rca jack and nada. 
If XLR does not work then I'm sure he'll give me repair instructions.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> So what's Ken say?


After much troubleshooting Ken thinks it's the amp after all. I contacted the repair service and waiting to hear back.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well at least it will be fixed, good news on that front.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes indeed. Goin sans sub is painful. Hopefully it's quick.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yes indeed. Goin sans sub is painful. Hopefully it's quick.


I bought a Def Tech sub for NOW just to get by until the company is able to give me an answer on the KK repair. Not Kens fault I'm talking about the amp co.
The Def Tech is 10in with a response of 18hz. 
I'm sure it won't have the muscle especially in a room over 4800cf but better than no sub.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a sub graph using Onkyos Accueq 
How does it look?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this sub only? I would ignore everything below 18hz. You have a peak at 80hz I'm assuming that's at the crossover?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Is this sub only? I would ignore everything below 18hz. You have a peak at 80hz I'm assuming that's at the crossover?


Yes sub only. The accueq set the mains crossover to 200hz and I manually changed it to 80hz. 
I don't see why 200hz. Audyssey had set the mains to full in the past.
Completely opposite. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mic placement the same as before? Seems odd that it would pic 200hz


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Mic placement the same as before? Seems odd that it would pic 200hz


Yes twice in the listening area with tripod. It is strange. I might try a different area and see. 
Much different than audyssey idk.
Does the graph look decent to you?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a good peak at 75hz but other than that it looks decent.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

It seems a little like it drops off from about 32hz. Where in the room is it placed?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> It seems a little like it drops off from about 32hz. Where in the room is it placed?


Middle front wall. Per Rew it's the best location.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The kk site shows typical response to 10hz. The graph looks to me like its dropping off from 32 on down with a down spike at 18. I could be missing something,but I would say response could be better. I would expect more, down to at least -16-18hz before rolling off. I think there's more on the table to be had.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> The kk site shows typical response to 10hz. The graph looks to me like its dropping off from 32 on down with a down spike at 18. I could be missing something,but I would say response could be better. I would expect more, down to at least -16-18hz before rolling off. I think there's more on the table to be had.


I know. I have tried every corner possible. Audyssey, no eq, Rew.
My family room is open to the kitchen and there are openings that lead to the former living area and a hallway. Just the family room and kitchen combined it's around 5200cf.
I think the size is the culprit. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The Onkyo is the receiver I recently bought. I have been looking at the Denon too. Based on the specs the Onkyo has a much better amp right?

http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR646&class=Receiver&source=prodClass


http://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/avreceiversht/avrx1200w


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I think the size is the culprit. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 I think size will definitely hurt output. But I think a larger space can help with a smoother response, because the long bass waves aren't bouncing around a tight space, and into each other so much. Even with a single sub. My L/R, kitchen is 6700cuft. (Not including the foyer and hallway) So I know your pain.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> The Onkyo is the receiver I recently bought. I have been looking at the Denon too. Based on the specs the Onkyo has a much better amp right? http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR646&class=Receiver&source=prodClass http://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/avreceiversht/avrx1200w


 I would say so. Yes.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I would say so. Yes.


Thanks that's what I was thinking. It has the WRAT that its famous for.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Thanks that's what I was thinking. It has the WRAT that its famous for.


 I've always enjoyed onkyo. The first one I owned was a tx-sr 500. It's rated at 65 wpc, but with any fairly sensitive speakers, it sounds like it has much more power to spare. I still use it today in another part of the house. Great little receiver. Think I paid 300 for it. You can probably guess by the "500" model designation, its roughly 15 years old. Still love my 808 too.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I've always enjoyed onkyo. The first one I owned was a tx-sr 500. It's rated at 65 wpc, but with any fairly sensitive speakers, it sounds like it has much more power to spare. I still use it today in another part of the house. Great little receiver. Think I paid 300 for it. You can probably guess by the "500" model designation, its roughly 15 years old. Still love my 808 too.


I know what you mean. I first started with Pioneer VSX D509S, then Yamaha HTR 5760, Denon AVR 1611 and now Onkyo 805 and N646. I will never get rid of the 805 thats for sure. You need 2 people to carry it in most cases lol.


----------

